# 5d3 wake-up time.



## Viggo (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi guys!

Just wanted to ask why no one is commenting on the very slow wake up time on the 5d3. When the Power-button is in the ON position and the camera is sleeping, it takes twice as long for it to wake up as the 5d2...

Is it just mine?


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 18, 2012)

Viggo - I saw this post a few days ago and dismissed it. Funny thing is, on my photo shoot yesterday, I grabbed my 5d3 and noticed a SIGNIFICANTLY delayed wake time compared to my 5D2. So much so that I actually looked down at the camera to see if something was wrong. So, I am now asking the same question, what is the wake time on the 5D2 vs the 5D3? I remember this being a HUGE deal from the Canon 10D to the 20D, after that wake times were so fast no one ever mentioned them in the specs again. Now im curious... And still shocked I noticed the difference!


----------



## Viggo (Apr 18, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> Viggo - I saw this post a few days ago and dismissed it. Funny thing is, on my photo shoot yesterday, I grabbed my 5d3 and noticed a SIGNIFICANTLY delayed wake time compared to my 5D2. So much so that I actually looked down at the camera to see if something was wrong. So, I am now asking the same question, what is the wake time on the 5D2 vs the 5D3? I remember this being a HUGE deal from the Canon 10D to the 20D, after that wake times were so fast no one ever mentioned them in the specs again. Now im curious... And still shocked I noticed the difference!



Thanks! Yeah, I know, I have never noticed delay-time before. I just picked it up and shot. Now, I also check the camera to see if it was in fact on. I compared with my 5d2, side by side, and after a few tries, I got a very consistent results, the 5d3 is waaay slower, I'm seeing at least twice as slow. "upgrade" lol. ;D  :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2012)

I picked mine up just now, it was turned on but asleep, and had no lens attached. The camera wokeup instantly(1/10 sec). Then I tried again a couple more times and saw a tiny amount of lag, perhaps 1/2 second. 

Then I put a 28-300mm L lens on and noticed maybe 2/3 sec lag. Perhaps something in the lens has to wake up too?

Then I dook the lens off again, and noted a faster wakeup time, about 1/4-1/2 sec.

Perhaps the camera goes into a deeper sleep mode after a while as well??


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I picked mine up just now, it was turned on but asleep, and had no lens attached. The camera wokeup instantly(1/10 sec). Then I tried again a couple more times and saw a tiny amount of lag, perhaps 1/2 second.
> 
> Then I put a 28-300mm L lens on and noticed maybe 2/3 sec lag. Perhaps something in the lens has to wake up too?
> 
> ...



Interesting thought. Multiple sleep levels. Hummmm. I had a 24-105 on when I noticed this. I haven't bothered to test with different lenses. I am not sure how much the lens could come into effect here. I don't recall my 5D2 having any different startup time due to different lenses. I am way curious about this now.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2012)

I've sold my 5D MK II now, so I can't compare. Mines been asleep for a couple of hours, so I tried it again, wakeup is the same, about 2/3 second. The wakeup time was not a issue then or now. The time to autofocus on my MK III seems longer at times, I've been wondering if thats due to more accurate AF or what.


----------



## Pixel (Apr 19, 2012)

I've noticed a pretty severe shutter lag/wake-up lag as well. Not sure where the problem lies but noticed it shooting basketball, couple times on a fast break, I quickly picked the camera up, composed and went to fire the shutter and nothing for one or two seconds. Very frustrating.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 19, 2012)

I wonder if this is directly correlated with the AF points. Or if it's something Canon can fix. I didn't think it would make a difference. But it's noticeable!!


----------



## Chris Geiger (Apr 19, 2012)

Both of my 5D3's come out of sleep is just a second. I don't have any desire or need for that to be any faster. Works great.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 20, 2012)

I also noticed this, but it's not a huge deal. I just figure the 5D2 was extraordinarily fast starting up, and the 5D3 has more to do when it wakes up. The lens hypothesis is interesting though.

I simply extended the auto-sleep timeout (4 minutes? I forget my exact setting.), and I subconsciously tap the half-shutter button before bringing the camera up to shoot.

When the grip comes in, I'll probably be less worried about conserving battery power. The single battery has already lasted a ~2000 shot wedding, which is almost 3 times what Canon claims for one battery. So I'll probably extend the auto-sleep timeout even further and just use the lock switch when I holster the camera. I doubt there are any hard specs on power consumption when the camera is on but not doing anything, but it can't be too bad.


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 20, 2012)

I would not like this, at all, hopefully fixable in firmware.


----------

